# Iwlagn stopped working after kernel upgrade 2.6.30

## daseinhorn

With the 2.6.29 kernel and the 5.* version of the firmware, my wireless networking capabilities were functional.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig" )

```

However, since I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.30 and the firmware to the new version, my device seems to struggle.

```
[    0.359424] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

[    0.359772] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    0.360663] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.361022] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.361039] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x50

[    0.385921] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    0.386612] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[   14.514252] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

[   14.581361] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

[   16.083992] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

[   16.640113] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

```

The main message the console outputs is:

```
xavier-portable xavier # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   Scanning for access points

*      does not support scanning

*   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

*      preferred_aps="SSID1 SSID2"

*      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

*      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

*   or hardcode the  SSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

*      ssid_wlan0="any"

*   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

*      adhoc_ssid_wlan0="WLAN"

*   or hardcode the SSID against the interface (not recommended)

*      ssid_wlan0="SSID"

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

I never had to do that before with the older version, so I would like to know if this is something new or if there is something wrong with my configuration.

```
xavier-portable xavier # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================                                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P9500_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1  

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 14 Jun 2009 03:20:01 +0000                                                        

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24                                                                              

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1                                                                             

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                             

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                               

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                               

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29                                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                            

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                              

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                               

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"  

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                           

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                         

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                             

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                            

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/" 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                            

LINGUAS="en en_US fr fr_CA nb no nb_NO"                                                                      

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 autoipd automount avahi berkdb bittorrent-external bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cddb cdr cdrkit cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cuda cups dbus dhcp dhcpcd dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds embedded emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fluidsynth fortran fuse gdbm gif gimp git gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack java jpeg kate kde kdeenablefinal ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmx mng mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd ptp2 pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection resolvconf samba sdl session skins sound spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis webkit wiki wlm x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US fr fr_CA nb no nb_NO" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Dagger

from your code I can see that driver and firmware are loaded correctly.

```

Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch 

```

what does

```

cat /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/uevent

```

show you?

----------

## daseinhorn

As requested

```
xavier-portable xavier # cat /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/uevent

RFKILL_NAME=5100AGN

RFKILL_TYPE=wlan

RFKILL_STATE=0

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that the firmware is compatible with the kernel 2.6.30 ?

----------

## Dagger

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, are you sure that the firmware is compatible with the kernel 2.6.30 ?

 

Yes it is. I'm using same firmware with 2.6.30 and it works fine.

```

dmesg | grep iwlagn

[    9.105211] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[    9.105217] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    9.105458] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    9.105500] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.105614] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

[    9.129515] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    9.129631] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: irq 34 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.994101] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

[   26.150348] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

```

----------

## Dagger

 *daseinhorn wrote:*   

> As requested
> 
> ```
> xavier-portable xavier # cat /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/uevent
> 
> ...

 

Yeah, something is wrong with killswitch. You should have something like:

```

cat /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/uevent

RFKILL_NAME=5100AGN

RFKILL_TYPE=wlan

RFKILL_STATE=1

```

----------

## daseinhorn

Here are the relevant lines from "make menuconfig"

```

<*>   Intel Wireless Wifi                                                         

              [*]     Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers                        

              [*]     Enable RF kill support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers                      

              [ ]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver                               

              [ ]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers              

<*>     Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)                               

              [ ]       Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                                              

              [*]       Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series 

```

Do you have a suggestion on what to do?

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have a suggestion on what to do?

 

Well, I have rfkill disabled and my wireless works flawlessly

(thinkpad x300 4965GN; tuxonice 2.6.30 kernel). Worth a try 

unless you know otherwise.

----------

## daseinhorn

I removed that option from the kernel as you suggested. It has been able to authenticate now. However, in DMESG i still see error messages. I would just like to know if I should be concerned about them and modify anything else in my configuration

```
[  171.099272] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1                                             

[  171.102438] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1                                             

[  171.120014] wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)                                            

[  172.955564] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch                                      

[  172.998631] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver                                     

[  173.005711] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver                                     

[  173.005716] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1                                             

[  173.005733] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[  173.005735] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1

[  173.020409] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

[  173.020425] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

[  173.020439] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

[  173.020453] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

[  173.206009] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 2

[  173.208896] wlan0 direct probe responded

[  173.208898] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  173.220762] wlan0: authenticated

[  173.220764] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  173.222872] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 (capab=0x401 status=12 aid=0)

[  173.222875] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  173.420133] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  173.422157] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 (capab=0x401 status=12 aid=0)

[  173.422159] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  173.620134] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  173.622243] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 (capab=0x401 status=12 aid=0)

[  173.622245] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  173.820134] wlan0: association with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 timed out

[  183.883433] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  183.885397] wlan0: authenticated

[  183.885399] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  183.899922] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  183.901892] wlan0: authenticated

[  183.901894] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2

[  183.904297] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

[  183.904299] wlan0: associated

```

----------

## d2_racing

If you wireless is working and you have a decent speed, then you should not be concern about the warnings.

----------

